
The FBI Is Secretly Using Sabre for Global Travel Surveillance - rbanffy
https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2020/07/16/the-fbi-is-secretly-using-a-2-billion-company-for-global-travel-surveillance--the-us-could-do-the-same-to-track-covid-19/
======
solotronics
It seems that the existing HIPAA laws are being circumvented due to COVID-19.
I wonder will these laws even be applicable in the future now there has been
exception to them.

